# Mixing Tank - Where to buy?



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

I currently have a mixing tank that I use to inject Sulfuric Acid to lower the output pH. I would like a larger tank so I do not have to refill so often. Any resources for these tanks?


----------

